# iran created isis, why do leftists defend that regime?



## enemyofislam (Apr 9, 2019)

"But critics say that in eight years of rule, he stoked the sectarian tension that has now flared. As the country looks more like a Sunni vs. Shiite battlefield, many blame him...But there are other factors, including Iran, which is highly influential in Iraq's politics."

Marginalized by Maliki, Iraq’s Sunnis turned violent

Marginalized by Maliki, Iraq’s Sunnis turned violent

How Maliki Ruined Iraq

====================================

Had iran not forced its puppet govt in iraq to marginalize and force the sunnis out of govt, jobs, etc., the sunnis would not have formed/turned to a group like isis.

iran's regime created isis so it could kill a lot of sunnis who opposed its interference in iraq, and its goals to spread its cancerous influence and terrorism across the mideast.

Why do leftists in the West lie about iran's wretched nature?


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 9, 2019)

*^^^^^  Retarded post*  ...


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 9, 2019)

No no, the Trumpublicans believe it was Obama who created ISIS.

OMG maybe they colluded?

Had nothing to do with that US led invasion/occupation that fostered a sectarian war in the country.  Must be Obama's fault, ops I mean Iran......


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 9, 2019)

Saudi Arabia want to drag the United States into war with Iran, and Trump is submitting to their wishes. The cost in money and lives will be catastrophic.


----------



## xyz (Apr 9, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> No no, the Trumpublicans believe it was Obama who created ISIS.
> 
> OMG maybe they colluded?
> 
> Had nothing to do with that US led invasion/occupation that fostered a sectarian war in the country.  Must be Obama's fault, ops I mean Iran......


Hillary sold the Iranians uranium in the basement of a pizza place.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 9, 2019)

xyz said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > No no, the Trumpublicans believe it was Obama who created ISIS.
> ...



Well, after all the bribes they gave her, it's a wonder she didn't give away all our uranium!


----------



## enemyofislam (Apr 9, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> *^^^^^  Retarded post*  ...



You sound mentally ill.


----------



## enemyofislam (Apr 9, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> No no, the Trumpublicans believe it was Obama who created ISIS. OMG maybe they colluded? Had nothing to do with that US led invasion/occupation that fostered a sectarian war in the country.  Must be Obama's fault, ops I mean Iran......



Actually was iran, since you mentioned it.


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 10, 2019)

enemyofislam said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > No no, the Trumpublicans believe it was Obama who created ISIS. OMG maybe they colluded? Had nothing to do with that US led invasion/occupation that fostered a sectarian war in the country.  Must be Obama's fault, ops I mean Iran......
> ...




Iran is Majority Shiite.  ISIS an off shoot of Al Qaeda is Sunnis.  Iran fought against ISIS.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 12, 2019)

enemyofislam said:


> "But critics say that in eight years of rule, he stoked the sectarian tension that has now flared. As the country looks more like a Sunni vs. Shiite battlefield, many blame him...But there are other factors, including Iran, which is highly influential in Iraq's politics."
> 
> Marginalized by Maliki, Iraq’s Sunnis turned violent
> 
> ...


Not the sharpest logics, bro.


----------



## enemyofislam (Apr 14, 2019)

BlindBoo said:


> Iran is Majority Shiite.  ISIS an off shoot of Al Qaeda is Sunnis.  Iran fought against ISIS.



Poster pretends to be informed, providing meaningless tidbits of info culled off of various pro-iran websites.

hamas is sunni. iran funds and arms hamas. 

Still here?


----------



## enemyofislam (Apr 14, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Not the sharpest logics, bro.



Awwww, don't like the facts, dear?

You're not the brightest person here, bro?


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 14, 2019)

enemyofislam said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Not the sharpest logics, bro.
> ...


I guess you made a typo. It is enemyofiran.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 24, 2019)

Wtf?! No Iran did not create ISIS, derp!


----------



## BlindBoo (Apr 24, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Wtf?! No Iran did not create ISIS, derp!



Everybody knows it was Obama's "Duh-Heap" State that did it.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (May 1, 2019)

Israeli Secret Intelligence Service (ISIS) | C-SPAN.org


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (May 1, 2019)

Iran is at war with ISIS.


----------



## irosie91 (May 31, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Iran is at war with ISIS.



you got a link, sobie darling?     Iran MIGHT help the mass murdering Shiite pig ASSAD  against opposition----and part of the opposition to that pile of shit
COULD be isis types------that does not make Iran  "at war with Isis"    Isis is sunni------shitte shit is at war with all sunnis for  more than 1000 years----so you have said NOTHING


----------

